
How Jon Stewart turned lies into comedy and brainwashed a generation - rythmshifter
http://nypost.com/2015/02/15/how-jon-stewart-turned-lies-into-comedy-and-brainwashed-a-generation/
======
dracolytch
I have a real problem with an article that claims something about someone else
that the other person themselves would openly refute. It's a classic straw man
argument from the start... Assigning expectations and beliefs onto someone
else and then deriding them for not holding up to the expectations they've
placed on their target.

